# Finding a job in Malga urgently



## MalagaDude (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey All,

I´m new and a new expat too. I have recently moved from England to Malaga and I don´t wanna go back hehe. Basically my predicament is that I´m not seeing much opportunity for getting a job and I fear I may have to head home if I don´t have any luck.

What are your tips and guidance to find a job?

Thanks and speak soon.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MalagaDude said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I´m new and a new expat too. I have recently moved from England to Malaga and I don´t wanna go back hehe. Basically my predicament is that I´m not seeing much opportunity for getting a job and I fear I may have to head home if I don´t have any luck.
> 
> ...



Have a look thru the sur on line??? But there are very few jobs, even if you're bilingual or highly qualified. Times is hard, theres over 20% unemployment and even if you do get a job, the pay and the regularity maybe a disappointment. As harsh as it may sound, I'd make sure you have enough for your flight home!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MalagaDude said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I´m new and a new expat too. I have recently moved from England to Malaga and I don´t wanna go back hehe. Basically my predicament is that I´m not seeing much opportunity for getting a job and I fear I may have to head home if I don´t have any luck.
> 
> ...


what can you do?

sadly you are experiencing first hand the fact that andalucía has seriously high unemployment - & the reason we on the forum tell people not to come to Spain unless they have a job lined up if they need one

I suspect pounding the pavement might be your only option - temp/seasonal bar work maybe?

there are commission only telesales jobs sometimes have a look hereRecruitment | Situations vacant | myservicesdirectory.com | surinenglish.com


----------



## MalagaDude (Jul 28, 2011)

Drat, going home is almost no option so I´m going to have to find something, Though so far I´m lacking any inspiration as to where to start to look for work. I really need to make this work, somehow. Keep the tips coming guys, I need all the help I can get.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

odd jobs? are you 'handy' at anything???


----------



## MalagaDude (Jul 28, 2011)

donz said:


> odd jobs? are you 'handy' at anything???


Yes I´m well versed and handy at anything. I´m just praying something comes along


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

MalagaDude said:


> Yes I´m well versed and handy at anything. I´m just praying something comes along


You've got to be realistic about this. Twenty percent unemployment, and huge numbers of Spaniards (who speak spanish ) desperately looking for jobs.

So, when you go somewhere asking for a job, there are plenty of nationals looking for the same job. Plus, at this time of the year there are loads of people, Spanish and foreign, already working in bar jobs for the summer

Good luck with the search. I cant recommend anything, as I still remember the thousands and thousands of people that applied for a small number of jobs at Ikea down your way, and that was early last year when the crisis hadn't (allegedly) really set in


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My husband commutes to the uk cos theres nothing here. After 3 years I got a telesales job, but it isnt anywhere near enough to live on. Everyone I know here has either retired early, commutes or has internet businesses. Many others have simply gone home. I'd love to be more optimistic, but there are so many out of work spanish, english and others around here all desperately searching for anything. And of course theres a mass of school leavers just entering the job market too

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Good luck with the search. I cant recommend anything, as I still remember the thousands and thousands of people that applied for a small number of jobs at Ikea down your way, and that was early last year when the crisis hadn't (allegedly) really set in



Wasnt that Iceland in Puerto Banus??? It opened in the spring and allegedly had over 3000 applicants for 100 jobs

Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Good luck with the search. I cant recommend anything, as I still remember the thousands and thousands of people that applied for a small number of jobs at Ikea down your way, and that was early last year when the crisis hadn't (allegedly) really set in



Wasnt that Iceland in Puerto Banus??? It opened in the spring and allegedly had over 3000 applicants for 100 jobs

BTW, have you tried Club La Costa in Mijas??? They sometimes have telesales jobs selling timeshare that are a small basic + commission???

Jo xxxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> Wasnt that Iceland in Puerto Banus??? It opened in the spring and allegedly had over 3000 applicants for 100 jobs
> 
> Jo xxxx


No, the one I mention was definitely Ikea, a new store somewhere down South


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Wasnt that Iceland in Puerto Banus??? It opened in the spring and allegedly had over 3000 applicants for 100 jobs
> 
> Jo xxxx


same thing happened when Iceland opened here - 1000s of applicants for less than 100 jobs

they took on more staff than they needed on 3 month trials - then after 3 months cut it down to the number they really needed - they got contracts - but mostly part time hours

and that's over 3 years ago - really before the recession bit


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

Are you in Malaga city or just the province so can move around?

To give you an idea of the current situation in my part of Spain - we have a part time girl working with us, she is young and wanted to do a bit more work in the evening. She rang around a load of bars/clubs locally and got a job within 2 hours. So, as long as you're not fussy or precious about what you do and willing to get off your butt and find a job they are most definitely out there, especially this time of year (for reference she also speaks hardly any Spanish)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ShinyAndy said:


> Are you in Malaga city or just the province so can move around?
> 
> To give you an idea of the current situation in my part of Spain - we have a part time girl working with us, she is young and wanted to do a bit more work in the evening. She rang around a load of bars/clubs locally and got a job within 2 hours. So, as long as you're not fussy or precious about what you do and willing to get off your butt and find a job they are most definitely out there, especially this time of year (for reference she also speaks hardly any Spanish)


that's what I said - pound the streets & you'll maybeb find something -though probably temp to be fair

I know an argentinian girl here who is working 3 bar/restaurant jobs - shift after shift after shift

but she knows that come october she might have nothing


----------



## MalagaDude (Jul 28, 2011)

Hmmm, I guess I gotta just search high and low. Got 2 weeks to find something then I´ll have to go home, something which I really don´t wanna do!! Itś almost a "can´t do" for reasons I will not disclose. Wish it was easier to find stuff online but I´m not finding much.

I have web design and article writing skills so I could probably turn my hand to an Internet business but it´s very competitive too and I don´t think I could rely on it...

Is there no English recruitment agencies?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MalagaDude said:


> Hmmm, I guess I gotta just search high and low. Got 2 weeks to find something then I´ll have to go home, something which I really don´t wanna do!! Itś almost a "can´t do" for reasons I will not disclose. Wish it was easier to find stuff online but I´m not finding much.
> 
> I have web design and article writing skills so I could probably turn my hand to an Internet business but it´s very competitive too and I don´t think I could rely on it...
> 
> Is there no English recruitment agencies?


The sur in English which my co mod gave you the link to in a previous post is probably the only one worth looking at. Sadly when there are no english jobs around and companies are short of money, then the job agencies are the first to go. There are one or two still around, but I'm not sure of their reliability 

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

My neighbours fiancée needs a job with a permanent contract for 1 year & a day to obtain permanent residency. They are even offering to pay the employers soc.sec. & tax contributions, forgo the extra 2 monthly payments , etc, etc . Basically the employer would be paying next to nothing for her & still she can't get anything !


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

MalagaDude said:


> I have web design and article writing skills


I know of a company looking to recruit a full time copywriter, they are in Nueva Andalucia - pm me for details if interested. The place is overrun with web designers so don't bargain on getting any work in that field.


----------



## MalagaDude (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks Andy for the tip.

More tips are welcome...


----------



## MalagaDude (Jul 28, 2011)

Still no luck, though found something in Marbella, but commission only :-(


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Last time I looked (for a friend) IKEA did have some night work shifting stock. Pay not too bad...
It was IKEA Stravinsky, a carbon copy of all IKEA stores. Made me feel like I was back in Croydon do I fled.


----------

